# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  council sucks but whadda ya do

## manofaus

gees, got stung by the local council when submitting a da to build the house.... 6k was the quote given to us. That floored us. After submission however we really got smashed with the 4k on top for the community infrastructure levy.. didn't tell us about that...

----------


## Bedford

Sadly it's just another of the list of contributions and donations. :Frown:

----------


## woodchip

The whole DA application process needs a total overhaul, & the first step would be to completely remove council from the process. Our council (if you can call it a council as was in Administration for years) has poor form as far as decision making goes. There is NO competetion on who you can lodge a building application with, that can develop a god-like attitude with the council development assessment cronies. And increases the cost of it!. The steps of determining each application is in Legislation(afaik), so it should be an easy process, where you know what is expected. That could be privatised!
The worst part of building by far(in multiples) is the DA process & dealing with council, its not good for applicants, builders, the community or the economy.
cheers.

----------


## barney118

Dont get me started on politics ! like insurance necessary evils, too many blunders from all levels of govt (too many levels in this small country) taking from the hip pocket to fund there own extravagant lifestyles, and continually rob from each other to suit political voting in marginal seats. 
Infrastructure cost is now being borne by the home owner so Govt can spend money on unnecessary "like to have" services to suit the minority "cant help myself" people in this world. 
The red tape around "green" cant do that in today's environment would have to be the biggest misconception interfering with progress.

----------


## manofaus

hmmmm I have to pay $1700 for 'long service levy' from the building industry. Funny, I am owner building. Wonder if I can apply to go on record for deserving long service leave after the build.

----------


## barney118

You also probably paid $1k for the QLD floods because the govt didnt insure themselves, and another $300 fire levy on your house insurance for mmmmm the fire fighters, lets go back to the old days where you had something on your mailbox that the firemen would save your house if it were burning down, I understand thats what started the insurance sid e of things for homes.
So will Qlder's pay for my insurance if my place needs some help when/if the the time comes.....

----------


## woodchip

> hmmmm I have to pay $1700 for 'long service levy' from the building industry. Funny, I am owner building. Wonder if I can apply to go on record for deserving long service leave after the build.

  Remember you can get 50% refunded as you are OB'ing, pay for it online &/or claim the refund through the Long Service Levy website also,...do it sooner rather than later, there is a time limit of 3 months tos claim it I think, plus your going to be too busy soon & will forget about it. 
cheers

----------


## manofaus

Hazaa!!
thank you very much.

----------

